# Lost SuperHero!!



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

On 5/6/08 I lost my Jackson SuperHero (08' purple) at Escalante.... Last seen doing circles under leap of faith..
I would be greatly appreciative to anyone that finds it..
Thanks
Mark (970-977-0287)


----------



## Rhodes (Nov 22, 2003)

I was there the day you lost it, will definitely take a look if we go back up there this weekend and try to extract it.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

So I guess someone was down Escalante a couple of days ago and saw my boat on the side of the road.. I was wondering if anyone else has been down there, and if so is it still there?


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I am headed down now to try and retrieve my boat. If someone has already grabbed it for me, please call my cell and let me know. 970-977-0287
Much appreciated


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yo, I talked to a land owner/rancher down there and he said a purple boat with a huge hole the size of a melon washed up....sorry bro.
Joe


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

Ya_,_ finally tracked it down late that night at the Delta police department(which I informed right away)... I will post some pics for everyone later on..
All chalked up to a learning experience:roll: 

Thanks though!


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

*some pics!*

http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/mmlang/2008_0418GWWP0026.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/mmlang/2008_0418GWWP0025.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e279/mmlang/2008_0418GWWP0023.jpg

So ya think we can fix it :mrgreen:


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

All I can say is know your limits friend so that boat doesn't become your body.
Joe


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

Point taken!


----------

